# $129 @ UN Crowne Plaza Feb & Mar '06 wknds



## bigrick (Feb 13, 2006)

Found this on travezoo too.

The UN Crowne Plaza Hotel is located one block from the UN headquarters, two blocks from Grand Central Station and six blocks from Times Square and the theater district.  

This offer is valid for travel over the following weekends (Friday-Sunday nights): Feb. 17-19, Feb. 24-26, Mar. 3-5, Mar. 10-12. The hotel is also throwing in 15% OFF coupons for food and beverage in the hotel.

To Book: Call the Crowne Plaza Hotel at 1-800-879-8836 and give group code *W4U*. Or click here to book online.  (If you book online, be sure to enter the group code or these rates won't appear.)


----------

